# Uneven flame on propane grill



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Are the orifices the proper ones? They come for propane and natural gas and they are two different items.

How about the dampers? Are they adjusted properly.

About doing what you did with the match...*ARE YOU CRAZY?:laughing:*


----------



## jmhultin (May 29, 2011)

I remember when I first purchased the grill, I had huge flames shooting out of the burners - when I called the retailer, they were chagrinned and came out and swapped out some fittings. They said it had been set up for natural gas.

I assume by orifice, you're referring to the "jets" that fits into the venturi tubes. They each have a pinhole that the gas comes out of. They look the same.

And by dampers, I assume you mean adjustable venturi closings. Neither the new or old venturi tubes have adjustable dampers, though I have attempted to cover parts of those holes and it does seem to make a little difference.

As to the crazy part - that's why women live longer than men.:whistling2:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes the "pinhole" things.

I'm only guessing as I have been down this path a time or two but don't pretend to understand any of it. I do know the orifice variables are just barely detectable to my eye, there isn't much difference in appearance that I could ever see between the propane and the natural gas. I have never seen a gas burner anything (of the outdoor grill type) that didn't have air adjustment dampers.


----------



## jmhultin (May 29, 2011)

Thanks - I'll look into the pinhole issue again (perhaps using a more scientific method). The two sides aren't wildly different, so I can live with it.

Thanks for your iput.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Someone will be along shortly with some real knowledge of these things I'm sure. Then we can both learn.

I finally went back to charcoal anyway.


----------

